# comando su nao é possivel como usuário

## domus-br

sempre quando estou com conta de usuario normal, q preciso usar conta do root, eu sempre uso o su, mas no gentoo quando vou fazer isso, o su diz q eu nao tenho permissao, a senha do root esta correta pq disto?

obrigado

----------

## RoadRunner

Só utilizadores que estejam no grupo Portage (Em versões antigas era no grupo wheel) é que podem fazer su. adiciona o teu utilizador ao grupo portage, faz logout e login e já deve funcionar.

----------

## domus-br

ja estou no grupo portage mas continuo sem permissao pra executar o su

----------

## AngusYoung

Adicione o seu usuário aos grupos wheel e portage. Vode pode usar o comando usermod para isto.

Abraços

----------

## meetra

adiciona o utilizador ao grupo "wheel".

eu axo ke o grupo "portage" eh para kndo usas a feature "userpriv".

----------

## domus-br

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Adicione o seu usuário aos grupos wheel e portage. Vode pode usar o comando usermod para isto.
> 
> Abraços

 

ahh garato gostei de ver, mandou bem na dica, fucnionou de primeira, valeu angus, roadrunner e meetra

t+  :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## darktux

Sim, o grupo wheel é kuase standard neste aspecto em td o k é sítio, especialmente nos *BSDs.

Não é preciso pertenceres ao grupo portage.

----------

## RoadRunner

Pois, de facto têm razão. As minhas desculpas pelo post enganador. O engano veio por causa dos últimos updates do portage que no fim indicam:

"* NOTICE: The wheel group requirement for non-root users has been changed to

 * group portage. Group portage must be a valid group for user to use portage."

Mas interpretei mal, e pensei que fosse necessário para su também, mas é só para o portage em si.

----------

## MetalGod

Este Problema é algo relativamente facil de resolver, a maior parte dos sistemas unix normalmente para o user conseguir aceder ao modo "root",

o mesmo tem que adicionar o seu user para o grupo "wheel" no /etc/group ou com a ferramenta useradd

aconselho vivamente os novos users de gentoo a lerem o faq disponivel em:

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml

```

```

usermod -G users,wheel username

```

isto é o que o utilizador deve fazer para resolver o seu problema

so para completar deve adicionar users da seguinte maneira:

```

useradd user -m -G users,audio,wheel -s /bin/bash

```

----------

